# Handplane Reference



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Overview*

This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.

This is for me to capture information in this area and allow for people to comment if they wish. I am thinking of capturing the following topics:


Handplane Books
Handplane related videos
Handplane related web sites
Sharpening References
Plane Restoration References
Handplane Construction References
Block Plane Recommendations
Bench Plane Recommendations
Shooting plane recommendations
Links to shooting board plans
others topics as needed

I will update each of the sections periodically as I add information. Perhaps it will be added to a Wiki one day.


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


WayneC,

I like the new picture. You look cute.

I will be interested in reading your posts. I've been doing some research on planes and really don't know the differences between Manufacturers, (E.g., Stanley, Fulton, etc) and which are best. Also, maybe you'll teach us a little about japanning which I have no idea what that means. Currugated vs. flat, blah blah.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


I second that… would like to make some of my own… Been following Philly and Ethan's adventures with their planes… someday I'll make my own… I know enough to know that my little block plane isn't quite up to every task I throw its way!


----------



## johnnybwood (Mar 22, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


I'd really like to learn about restoration. I bought a bench plane on eBay for $0.99. It looks like hell but works beautifully.I've cleaned it up some, lapped the sole and sharpened the blade but I'd liike to find out how to safely remove the rust from the frog and depth adjustment mechanism. Let me know if you come up with anything and I'll do the same.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will get to working on getting some info up. I'm on the road this week, so it will probably be the weekend.

The picture is one of my dogs. I figured I had enough posts that I had better get something other than the stock logo up.

Johnny, I have a series going on restoring a set of bench planes. Your may want to check it out. Also Ethan just did a low angle block plane restoration. You may be interested it.

I also really like Phil's posts. His latest on the jack plane is a real good example of his work.


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


Forget the Japaning its expensive and hard to find
Don


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


It also may ruin the value of the plane if you screw it up.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


This might sound silly Wayne, but just what is the "*Japaning*" on a plane?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


Japanning is the black finish on the metal. It is baked on and then the metal on the plane is machined on the bottom and sides.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanning


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne.

Have you ever "re-baked" *Japaning* back on to a plane you wanted to restore totally?

Is it needed?

I have noticed that on eBay people selling planes often state this "Japaning" in the write up.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


I have not. I do not belive needed. I use clear schallac to protect the body of the plane. If the plane has collector value, painting or re-japanning the plane can reduce it's value.

However, I belive if you do some searching on google, you can get information on how to rejapan a plane.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


Wayne,

I am trying to find a Stanley #140 Skew plane which is no longer made by Stanley Lie Nielson makes one like it though and they sell for around $195.00 or so. I see them every now and again on eBay but am unsure or what the value should be on one. Any input on this subject?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


Users seem to sell for around 80 or 90 dollars on ebay. I've been looking for a while in antique stores and flea markets. I have yet to find one.

With the LN's you get a fence and high quality blade. Something to factor into the cost.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


For those of you wondering what these guys are talkng about…like I was! Check this out.#

Max, at twice the price, factoring in what Wayne said about the blade and the fence, and taking away the tune up time on the Stanley, I'd say that the LN is a good value! Plus, you know exactly what you're getting from LN versus a plane purchased through ebay. (Not that you can't get good things through ebay too!)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


Here is a better photo from the UK workshop Forums. If you click the photo you will be able to read a review of the 140. There appears to be lots of debate relative the need for this plane. It is an interesting read if your interested in using planes for adjusting tennons.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


Here is a Stanley version currently on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/stanley-140-skew-plane-in-good-shape-with-all-parts_W0QQitemZ320143046038QQihZ011QQcategoryZ13874QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


And also a link to the 140 on Patrick's Blood and Gore Page.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan12.htm#num140


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


Wayne and Dorje,

Thank you so much for all the information. I was looking at the Stanley on eBay already, but I may see if I can find a LN also. Again thanks for the input. I really appreciate it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


Your welcome. WoodCraft would probably have a LN 140 in stock if there is a WoodCraft close to you. Also, there are right and left hand versions of the LNs.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


Wayne, looking forward to your study and info gathering for the planes. I have studied till I'm blue in the face…lol…still just a hack…

Jimmy


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Overview*
> 
> This is a personal blog where I plan to include reference material related to handplanes.
> 
> ...


I agree Jimmy there is a lot to learn. I'll get restarted in this series before long. In a streach of heavy work on the day job. In Houston on a business trip. I'm part of the way through a #8 at the moment.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Handplane Related Books*

This is the beginning of a listing of handplane related books. This is primarily intended to be a personal reference. But, please feel free to suggest books if you have any recommendations. I'm especially interested in recommendations for out of print books.

*I own and can recommend the following books:*

The Handplane Book (Paperback) by Garrett Hack - Excellent book, good coverage of the use of all types of hand planes.

Working with Handplanes (New Best of Fine Woodworking) (Paperback) by Editors of Fine Woodworking - Articles from Fine Woodworking.

Making & Mastering Wood Planes: Revised Edition by David Finck and James Krenov  - Great book on how to make hand planes.

Planecraft by C.W. Hampton and E. Clifford. - This is what appears to be a Record Promotional users guide to the planes sold by Record. This is a re-print of a 1911 book.

David Charlesworth's Furniture Making Techniques by Daivd Charlesworth - Good info on tuneing and sharpening planes. Has info on the "Ruler" trick for flattening the back of plane irons.

The Stanley Little Big Book by Clarence Blanchard - Pocket price guide for Stanley Planes that I carry when I am out hunting for planes in Antique Stores and Flea Markets.

Hand Tools: Their Ways and Workings) by Aldren A. Watson - Excellent book with information on all types of hand tools. Highly recommended.

Restoring, Tuning & Using Classic Woodworking Tools (Hardcover) by Michael Dunbar

Making & Modifying Woodworking Tools (Paperback) by Jim Kingshott - How to make metal planes.

Handplane Essentials by Christopher Schwarz - I ordered this from the Lee Valley booth at the Sacramento woodworking show. It should be here in the next two weeks. I am a big fan of Christopher Schwarz's work.

*My wish list: *

The Seven Essentials of Woodworking By Anthony Guidice - Lots of general handtool info including planes

The Stanley plane: A history and descriptive inventory (Unknown Binding) by Alvin Sellens - The stanley plane bible.

*Good Places to find books*

Half.com - discount book sales affilliated with eBay

Astragal Press - Seller of tool and craft related books

Amazon.com - Large web retailer with new and used books.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Books*
> 
> This is the beginning of a listing of handplane related books. This is primarily intended to be a personal reference. But, please feel free to suggest books if you have any recommendations. I'm especially interested in recommendations for out of print books.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you are staying with it, Wayne. I'm bookmarking this for later reference. Thanks.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Books*
> 
> This is the beginning of a listing of handplane related books. This is primarily intended to be a personal reference. But, please feel free to suggest books if you have any recommendations. I'm especially interested in recommendations for out of print books.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've been away on business travel and the work days have been much too long lately. I've started to work on restoring a #3 bailey and will try to get that up before long.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Books*
> 
> This is the beginning of a listing of handplane related books. This is primarily intended to be a personal reference. But, please feel free to suggest books if you have any recommendations. I'm especially interested in recommendations for out of print books.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne. I have 4 of them myself. And will work on getting those others!

Jimmy


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Books*
> 
> This is the beginning of a listing of handplane related books. This is primarily intended to be a personal reference. But, please feel free to suggest books if you have any recommendations. I'm especially interested in recommendations for out of print books.
> 
> ...


I added a book to the list.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Books*
> 
> This is the beginning of a listing of handplane related books. This is primarily intended to be a personal reference. But, please feel free to suggest books if you have any recommendations. I'm especially interested in recommendations for out of print books.
> 
> ...


I added another book


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Books*
> 
> This is the beginning of a listing of handplane related books. This is primarily intended to be a personal reference. But, please feel free to suggest books if you have any recommendations. I'm especially interested in recommendations for out of print books.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this compilation, Wayne! You may get me collecting rust yet!


----------



## JoeHe (Apr 11, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Books*
> 
> This is the beginning of a listing of handplane related books. This is primarily intended to be a personal reference. But, please feel free to suggest books if you have any recommendations. I'm especially interested in recommendations for out of print books.
> 
> ...


Fifty Years A Planemaker and User 
By Cecil E. Pierce


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Books*
> 
> This is the beginning of a listing of handplane related books. This is primarily intended to be a personal reference. But, please feel free to suggest books if you have any recommendations. I'm especially interested in recommendations for out of print books.
> 
> ...


Added Handplane Essentials by Christopher Schwarz. Looks like a great book.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Books*
> 
> This is the beginning of a listing of handplane related books. This is primarily intended to be a personal reference. But, please feel free to suggest books if you have any recommendations. I'm especially interested in recommendations for out of print books.
> 
> ...


Added section on where to find books.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Handplane Related Videos*

This is a collection of handplane related videos. This is intended primarily as a personal reference, but feel free to suggest additions and comment on the content:

I own the following videos/DVDs:

RECLAIMING FLEA MARKET PLANES VIDEO WITH ERNIE CONOVER - Excellent vide on how to restore old handplanes.

Sharpening Woodworking Tools with Leonard Lee - good video on sharpening

Hand Tool Techniques Part 1: Plane Sharpening by David Charlesworth - If your interested in fine sharpening and tuning techniques.

Hand Tool Techniques Part 2: Hand Planing by David Charlesworth - Ditto

Precision Shooting Simplified by David Charlesworth - Great video on shooting. Has plans for a shooting board on the web link.

Hand Planing and Sharpening by Rob Cosman - More good info.

Rough to Ready by Rob Cosman - How to take rough stock to finished materials with hand tools.

Others that I am aware of:

Hand Planes in the Workshop: with Mario Rodriguez - Thinking about buying this one. Anyone have an opinion?

Classic Plane Making by Todd Herrli - No opinion on this one as of yet.

Stanley Planes by the Numbers Hosted by Patrick Leach - Think I will have to buy this one. Patrick has the famous Stanley Blood and Gore Web Site.

Classic Plane Making with Todd Herrli - DVD version of the video on how to make wooden planes.

Building Furniture with Hand Planes with Christopher Schwarz - In this DVD Christopher Schwarz explores Jointer Planes, Smoothing Planes and Block Planes, demonstrating their use to make parts used to build a small Shaker hanging cabinet.

Handscraper: Understanding, Preparing and Using the Ultimate Finishing Tool with Christopher Schwarz - Christopher Schwarz brings the lowly Handscraper to life. He clearly shows effective sharpening methods that will help you master the ultimate finishing tool.

*Web Videos*

THE WOODWRIGHTS SHOP
Hand Plane Essentials with Chris Schwarz


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Videos*
> 
> This is a collection of handplane related videos. This is intended primarily as a personal reference, but feel free to suggest additions and comment on the content:
> 
> ...


Added additional videos to the blog entry.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Videos*
> 
> This is a collection of handplane related videos. This is intended primarily as a personal reference, but feel free to suggest additions and comment on the content:
> 
> ...


Wayne -

Thanks for this great repository of plane info. As I mentioned in a prior message I will be rehabbing a couple of planes soon so I greatly appreciate you sharing!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Videos*
> 
> This is a collection of handplane related videos. This is intended primarily as a personal reference, but feel free to suggest additions and comment on the content:
> 
> ...


Added.

THE WOODWRIGHTS SHOP
Hand Plane Essentials with Chris Schwarz


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Handplane Related Videos*
> 
> This is a collection of handplane related videos. This is intended primarily as a personal reference, but feel free to suggest additions and comment on the content:
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Web Resources*

This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.










*Manufactures*

Anderson Planes - Handmade Infill style planes

Brese Plane - Handmade planes by Ron Brese. Also has blades for making planes.

Classic planes - Infill plane manufacture

Galoot Tools - High Quality Handcrafted Plane Blades and Chisels.

Holtey - Infill style handplanes

Knight toolworks - Wooden body planes. Kits for making a wooden body plane.

Lee Valley - Manufactures of Veritas Hand Planes.

Lie-Nielson - Wonderful line of handplanes. Improved versions of many Stanley originals.

Marcou Planes - More infill style handplanes

Phillip Edwards - Handmade wooden planes

Sauer and Steiner Toolworks - More wonderful Infill style handplanes

Hock Tools - Manufacture of high quality replacement blades and plane kits.

HNT Gordon and Company - High quality Australian Wooden Plane Maker

Bridge City Toolworks - High quality planes

David Finck - Plane Irons for Krenov style handplanes.

Clark and Williams - Wooden handplane makers.

White Mountian Toolworks - Wooden handplane makers. Some good articles including shooting boards, planing stops and hand plane tuning.

Bill Carter Woodworking - Maker of wooden handplanes.

*Reference Sites*

Hans Brunner Tools - Wonderful photo index of Stanley hand planes. This site gives blood and gore a run for it's money.

In the Woodshop with Derek Cohen - Tool reviews, restoration information, recommend you check it out.

Record Planes - Good information on the various models of record planes. Includes a price guide for them.

WoodTreks - Woodworking site with several hanplane related videos. The videos are very well done.

The Index of Fossil-Fuel-Friendly Woodworking Knowledge - A great index with all kinds of plane related information.

The Superior Works - Home of Patrick's Patrick's Blood and Gore. On-line Stanley plane reference site. Descriptive information on all Stanley hand plane models. Sells used tools, #1 Bedrock Style Plane and other plane add-ons.

Hand Plane Central - A collection of handplane related information.

Matt's Basement Workshop - Fellow LumberJock member. Has lots of good handplane related audio and video Pod casts.

Catalogue of American Patented Antique Tools - Rare tool reference site

BugBears Web Presence - Lots of links and reference materials

Stanley Bench Plane Reference Page - Lots of information to help identify specfic type and age of your Stanley bench plane.

Stanley Bedrock Plane Type Reference - Site that can be used to date your Bedrock Plane.

RJ's 19 Steps to Tuning a Handplane - Short description of the steps needed to tune a handplane.

Wikipedia - Wikipedia's information on Handplanes. Given that they do not recognize the term Woodwhisper, I debated on listing them.

T.J. Mahaffey's Workshop - Detailed reference information on handplanes.

Woodworking at Rexmill - Handplane reference site. Thanks David.

The Index of Fossil-Fuel-Friendly Woodworking Knowledge - Extensive list of tool related links. Thanks again David.

Antique Tools FAQ - Some good info on planes and plane selection.

Old Tools Shop - Lots of good hand tool information.

Norse Woodsmith - Has a couple of plane making examples and lots of other tool making information.

Traditional tools - Tool focused web site. Lots of information on old tools and tool making.

Stanley Plane Features Timeline MegaChart - Site with lots of informtion to help date Stanley Bench Planes.

Norse Woodsmith - Lots of tool and woodworking info

*Blogs*

Philsville - Fellow Lumberjock and great maker of planes

Cornish Workshop - Lots of good hand tool related discussion and information.

Konrad Sauer - Blog of an outstanding infill plane maker

*Plane Restoration*

How to Fix a Broken Tote - Method of using polyurethane glue and rubber bands to repair a broken handplane tote.

Stanley parts page - Manufacture's replacement parts site for Stanley planes.

Stanley Screw Size Information - Everything you wanted to know about screws used on Stanley screw threads

*Shooting Boards*

Cornish Workshop - Great set of shooting board links

*Plane Making*

Jim Yehle's Lame Home Page - Has info on making infill planes in his woodworking section.

College of the Redwoods Plane Article- Instructions for making a krenov style handplane.

David Marks writeups from his show and web site - Info on making planes
Hock Plans - Plans for making a low angle plane.

*Used tool sales sites*

Rose Antique Tools - All I can say is wow. They have a pretty good selection. Also some good reference information.

Tool Exchange - Australian used tool vendor.

Hans Brunner Tools (Australia) - Lots of parts and tools in general.

Bob Kaune - Antique & Used Tools  - Lots of planes and plane parts.

http://brasscityrecords.com/ - Walt Quadrato

http://www.sydnassloot.com/ - Sanford Moss

http://www.workingtools.biz/ - Tom Bruce

*Rust Removal *

Evapo-Rust - Liquid rust remover recommended by many LJ's.

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Wayne - 
Thanks! This is a great resource.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed. I have a bunch of them already, added them all!!!

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I added the two you sent me David and also added a few more I had book marked on a different computer. I have a bunch more tool dealer links to add. I will try to get to those this evening.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


I added some more links to this blog entry.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Thank you for doing this. This blog is now bookmarked.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


I added some more links to this blog entry.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne (and all who add to this list), this will be a great help for this newcomer!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added a couple of links.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added a couple more links.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added a link.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Awesome, Wayne! I hadn't found this entry yet. I'm still sifting through a year of LJ material. Excellent!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom. There are a couple of long series on handplanes in my blog.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to feel overwhelmed…..It seems like I'll never be able to consume enough knowledge…maybe I should just go back to the oldest woodworking tool I have


It's tough to get an edge on though.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


I bet Mot can put an edge on it….


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added a link to Galoot-Tools. This is fellow Jock Chris Scholz's web site.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added new Blog listing


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added a couple of links.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Updated the link for Stanley Plane parts.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added Links on plane making.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added Link to WoodTreks. This is a site run by LumberJock Keith Cruickshank.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added 3 used tool web sites.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added Link to Bill Carter Woodworking.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added reference to Record Planes web site.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Wow thats a lot of info Thanks Wayne


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added Norse Woodsmith site.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added links to Rose Tools. It is a great site for antique tools.

http://www.roseantiquetools.com/


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added link for Evapo-Rust

http://www.evaporust.com/evaporust.html


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added link to In the Woodshop with Derek Cohen. Aussie web site with tool, furnature making and sharpening info.

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/index.html


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added link

Hans Brunner Tools - Wonderful photo index of Stanley hand planes. This site gives blood and gore a run for it's money.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Just found this Wayne, Thanks for posting! Hope to make a plane soon, this will be a great resource.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


thank´s for sharing and the time you put into this Wayne
just adedd this to my favorit or ells I can´t remember were to find it

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Added:

Stanley Screw Size Information - Everything you wanted to know about screws used on Stanley screw threads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Wayne. I think the screw size link is broke. I've got a link to the pdf's here, http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24090

and some similar links here. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. It works for me.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


I get "The page can't be found" but I get the same thing on my www.tttg.org.au links. Hmmmm, damn computers.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Web Resources*
> 
> This is a list of links that I will maintain that are related to handplanes. This is primarily intended for my own use, but feel free to add to the list if you have some favorites.
> 
> ...


I'm using Firefox.

http://www.tttg.org.au/

http://www.tttg.org.au/php/tttg_Page.php?n=15&a=37


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Sharpening Resources*

This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.

*Sharpening Books*

The Complete Guide to Sharpening by Leonard Lee - Covers sharpening of tools in general. I own this book.

Taunton's COMPLETE ILLUSTRATED guide to SHARPENING by Thomas Lie-Nielsen - I have looked at this book a number of times and with the others I own felt I did not need it.

Sharpening with Waterstones by Ian Kirby - How to use waterstones. I own this book.

The perfect edge by Ron Hock - new sharpening book by the master blade maker.

*Sharpening Videos*

Sharpening Woodworking Tools by Leonard Lee - Covers sharpening of tools in general. I own this video.

Hand Tool Techniques Part 1: Plane Sharpening by David Charlesworth - I own this video. It is probably my favorite.

Precision Preparation of Chisels for Accurate Joinery by David Charlesworth - On my wish list.

Hand Planing and Sharpening by Rob Cosman. I own this video

*Sharpening Web References*

Scary Sharp Wiki - Wiki information on using sandpaper to sharpen.

The Woodbutcher's Homage to Scary Sharp

Getting an Edge with Waterstones, Oilstones, and Sandpaper- Fine Woodworking

Shop-tested Technique: Quick and easy sharpening - Wood Magazine online video showing how to sharpen

Brent's Sharpening Pages - Over 70 pages of detailed sharpening information.

*Sharpening Products I own*

Wolverine Flat Tool Sharpening & Honing Jig - Jig that can be used with the Wolverine Sharpening system to sharpen plane irons and chisels. I use the Wolverine system to sharpen my lathe tools.

Norton Water Stones - I have 220, 1000, 4000 and 8000 grit Norton water stones

Nagura Stone - Used on the 8000 grit stone to help it cut better.

Veritas® Mk.II Honing Guide - Guide I use to sharpen plane blades and chisels.

Veritas® Camber Roller Assembly for the Mk.II Honing Guide - Used with honing guide to put bevels on smoothing and block plane blades

Wolverine Sharpening System and Accessories - My lathe tool sharpening system. I have the various Jigs. I have not tried the diamond dressing attachment.

Work Sharp System - The web site has a video. Worth watching. I did a review of this tool.

*Other Sharpening Products*

Pinnacle Honing Guide - This a great looking Honing Guide. Karson owns one and recommends it.

Rockler Scary Sharp System - Glass and sandpaper in various grits

TORMEK Sharpening System 2006 - Ultimate Slow Speed Grinder. Some day I will have one.

JET Slow Speed Wet Sharpener Model 708015 - Jet clone of the TORMEK.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Another very helpful addition, Wayne. Thanks for posting. I own Leonard Lee's book too. It's a great reference. How is the video?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


The video is a little dry, but very informative. The David Charlesworth video is probably my favorite. I will get added to the list as well. I'm still adding stuff to the list.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


This is enough for now. I'll keep adding to it. There is a lot more info out there.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Wayne I purchased the Pinnacle Sharpening Jig and it's great. It's only a little more in cost than the Veritas MkII Honing guide, which I also have, but a lot easier to use and more accurate. It has a lock on both sides of the blade to keep it at 90 deg, where I've had the MKII allow the blade or chisel to shift to the side.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karson, I've been eyeing the Pinnacle and will add it to the list. It is a good one Sometimes you want to be able to be able to Rock to one side (beveling plane blades for example). Does it allow you to do that?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Not really because of the wide base you really can't rock the blade, You'd actually lift it off the stone.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


So it sounds perfect for chisels and plane blades that are not cambered. Also would be good for creating a primary bevel if your creating them manually.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Very True on that. I read in some article that someone, In reviewing Norton's new stones asked for a beveled flatening stone. Norton created one, I don't know if it is a catalog item or not. But he flattens the stone with the camber and then sharpens straight.

But yes it is great for making the primary bevel. I used a diamond steel and in about 4 - 5 minutes it was flat and sharp (?) then I used ceramic stones to bring up the polish.

By the way have you seen the new Sharpton glass sharpening stones I saw it in Woodcraft but I don't see it on their 
web site price $250.00 for 50,000 grit

I screwed up its shapton not sharpton their web site is here and the grit is 30,000 not 50,000 if the web is correct.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Wayne: Here is an article from Fine Woodworking. You need the membership to view. Its issue 157 July August 2002

But there is also my blog on my Sharpening Station


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Karson. Have you tried scary sharp?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Yes I've used it a lot. I now want to try using the Pinnacle sharpening guide with scary sharp paper,

I bought some marble squares at HD and plan to cut them into a size that will fit in the Pinnacle guide and then mount the sandpaper to the marble slab.

I also read in the last couple of days about using a hard maple block and using diamond paste to do the sharpening. I've been using diamond paste on cast iron lapping plates and it works great.

I've got some 5" circles Diamond lapping film and it works great if you can keep the chisels from cutting through the film.

The film is used in the optical industry to polish glass fibers prior to joining them together.

I use it to sharpen my veneering knife using 5 micron and .5 micron to sharpen it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Added a link to Ron Hock's new book The perfect edge.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Added a link to Brent's Sharpening Pages.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Hey, this is great; thanks for the references! I've seen a couple of those books at the library and will have to pick them up. Any chance you could also add some info on sharpening with diamond plates?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob. I think BigRedKnothead has done some work with Diamond plates. I have not tried them.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne 
As always you never let people down. 
I just ran across this blog I was searching for sharpening guide, and this showed up I'm actually planning to make a few video series on sharpening hand planes with a guide and by hand, but mainly to focus on sharpening media, nice infoation Wayne,. Thanks as always
Here you can see I took home my first tool in my garage I took my starrett granite,.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


Looks cool August. I think Red has a recent sharpening guide with some info on using a strop.


----------



## August (Apr 27, 2014)

WayneC said:


> *Sharpening Resources*
> 
> This is a blog entry that I am using to collect information on sharpening. I will be updating this information periodically as I come across additional information. Please feel free to contribute information if you desire.
> 
> ...


thanks wayne i love using strop amazing what kind oh and edge you can accomplish


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*I found a cool book today*

I made a pass through some local antique stores today on my way home from work and found an interesting book. Interesting that is if you have galloot like tendencies. Unfortunately the trip did not turn up any interesting tools. The book is the 1902 edition of Benchwork in Wood by W. F. M. Gross. The book was orignally printed in 1887. It has coverage of hand tools, techniques, wood, and jointry. It is going to be a very interesting read.

The book is divided into 3 main parts 

Bench tools - Covers all of the tools and provides recommendations on a set of basic tools needed to work wood.
Bench work - Covers how to measure, cut, chisel and plane wood. Provides exercises
Elements of wood construction - Information on lumber, joints, etc..

Probably the most interesting thing is that I found the book was scanned and is available on line in the Stanford Library. Here is the link. You can download the book for free in PDF format. It is 2.9Mb. Hopefully, this will be of interest to some of the folks here. Let me know what you think.

I'm hoping to get some work in the shop in this weekend. Perhaps I will begin the restoration of another plane. Also, I have a bunch of Redwood to mill in preparation for making some chairs. We will see if I get there given it is mothers day weekend and I am leaving Sunday afternoon for a week long business trip.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *I found a cool book today*
> 
> I made a pass through some local antique stores today on my way home from work and found an interesting book. Interesting that is if you have galloot like tendencies. Unfortunately the trip did not turn up any interesting tools. The book is the 1902 edition of Benchwork in Wood by W. F. M. Gross. The book was orignally printed in 1887. It has coverage of hand tools, techniques, wood, and jointry. It is going to be a very interesting read.
> 
> ...


Actually there is a ton of free books that you can access through google. Here is a link to free woodworking books that you can download in PDF format.

http://books.google.com/books?lr=&q=woodworking&asbrr=1&sa=N&start=0

I found the 1912 Book. Furnature Making - Advanced Projects in wood. It is full of measured diagrams of arts and crafts furnature. 71 pages…


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *I found a cool book today*
> 
> I made a pass through some local antique stores today on my way home from work and found an interesting book. Interesting that is if you have galloot like tendencies. Unfortunately the trip did not turn up any interesting tools. The book is the 1902 edition of Benchwork in Wood by W. F. M. Gross. The book was orignally printed in 1887. It has coverage of hand tools, techniques, wood, and jointry. It is going to be a very interesting read.
> 
> ...


Great resource, Wayne! Found the book you mentioned and downloaded it. I forsee a small digital library building here.

I KNEW that 500 GB external drive would come in handy…


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

WayneC said:


> *I found a cool book today*
> 
> I made a pass through some local antique stores today on my way home from work and found an interesting book. Interesting that is if you have galloot like tendencies. Unfortunately the trip did not turn up any interesting tools. The book is the 1902 edition of Benchwork in Wood by W. F. M. Gross. The book was orignally printed in 1887. It has coverage of hand tools, techniques, wood, and jointry. It is going to be a very interesting read.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne;
--great source of material here at mentioned site! I had meant at sometime in the past to link the site here….but I get so busy, glad to see you found it and thought to do what I fell short of.

Great book, google may be good, but I still like the pages that are written on leaves of wood. Great find you found!
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *I found a cool book today*
> 
> I made a pass through some local antique stores today on my way home from work and found an interesting book. Interesting that is if you have galloot like tendencies. Unfortunately the trip did not turn up any interesting tools. The book is the 1902 edition of Benchwork in Wood by W. F. M. Gross. The book was orignally printed in 1887. It has coverage of hand tools, techniques, wood, and jointry. It is going to be a very interesting read.
> 
> ...


I agree Frank. I do not like digital books as well as hard copy. I belive if I find something I really like I will hunt for it on ebay or amazon and get a printed version.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *I found a cool book today*
> 
> I made a pass through some local antique stores today on my way home from work and found an interesting book. Interesting that is if you have galloot like tendencies. Unfortunately the trip did not turn up any interesting tools. The book is the 1902 edition of Benchwork in Wood by W. F. M. Gross. The book was orignally printed in 1887. It has coverage of hand tools, techniques, wood, and jointry. It is going to be a very interesting read.
> 
> ...


Found it on Amazon and bought last night. I did "scan" the digital copy first and decided it was in fact worth it. I agree I like the hard-copy better. Thanks for the tip WayneC!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *I found a cool book today*
> 
> I made a pass through some local antique stores today on my way home from work and found an interesting book. Interesting that is if you have galloot like tendencies. Unfortunately the trip did not turn up any interesting tools. The book is the 1902 edition of Benchwork in Wood by W. F. M. Gross. The book was orignally printed in 1887. It has coverage of hand tools, techniques, wood, and jointry. It is going to be a very interesting read.
> 
> ...


I went back and used the link in the first comment and it came back with all woodworking books including partial books. Click on "full view books" on the search bar to show the ones that have the entire book on-line.

http://books.google.com/books?lr=&q=woodworking&asbrr=1&sa=N&start=0


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Electronic Books. *

In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.

You can read these books on-line using your web browser and down load them to your computer and save them there if you like. If you have an eReader, such as a Sony, Kindle, or Nook you can send the books to them and use them on your reader. This also can work on iOS devices (iPhone/iPad) and Android smartphones if you download an eBook reader application. eReader applications are available from Apple, Amazon, and Barnes and Noble as well as others.

If your adverse to technology, many of these books have been reprinted and are available on Amazon.com in hard copy. Simply go to http://Amazon.com and search for the book's title or author. Also, I have seen a number of these books in Amazon's Kindle store. You can see Amazon's current list of Kindle woodworking books at the following link.

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1304899872/ref=sr_pg_1?ie=UTF8&bbn=156765011&rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cn%3A292975011%2Cn%3A156699011%2Cn%3A156765011%2Cn%3A156821011&page=1

If your interested in discussing eReader technology let me know, I have used Various iPhone and iPad eReader applications, the Nook Color and Kindle eReaders.

I'm going to keep a running list of eBooks and links to them here. I will add to the list over time.

*Individual Book Links*

A manual of wood carving (1891) by Leland, Charles Godfrey and Holtzapffel, John Jacob

The art of wood carving By George Alfred Rogers

Mechanick exercises: or, The doctrine of handy-works. Applied to the arts of Handy Work By Joseph Moxon

Sloyd By Gustaf Larsson

Elementary sloyd and whittling: with drawings and working directions By Gustaf Larsson

Practical carpentry, joinery, and cabinet-making By P. Nicholson

Problems in farm woodwork, for agricultural schools, high schools, industrial schools, and country schools By Samuel A. Blackburn

Modern practical joinery By George Ellis

Turning and mechanical manipulation: Intended as a work of general ..., Volume 1 By Charles Holtzapffel

Turning and mechanical manipulation, by C. Holtzapffel By Charles Holtzapffel, John Jacob Holtzapffel

Descriptive catalogue of the woods commonly employed in this country for the ... By Charles Holtzapffel

The art of saw-filing By Henry Wells Holly

Mission Furniture: How To Make It by Henry Haven Windsor

*Links to Ebook Sites*

Google Books - Google book site (search for books and filter on free books). Able to download books in PDF format.

Project Gutenberg - 33,000 ebooks in many formats including ones for various eReaders.

ChestofBooks.com: Read Books Online for Free - Check out the crafts and home improvements sections for woodworking related books. The books do not appear to be downloadable.

The Evenfall Studios - Woodworks Library - 175 free woodworking related books. Most appear to be in PDF format.

Internet Archive - Lots of different media. Books in many different formats. Search for items of interest.

Do It 101 - Woodworking Section - Good selection of information. Books are HTML format.

Darkwood Woodcarving- good selection of PDF eBooks on wood carving

More coming….


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Wayne thanks for the links. Here are a few old ones I have found useful. 
Practical carpentry, joinery, and cabinet-making [by P. Nicholson
Problems in farm woodwork, for agricultural schools, high schools, industrial schools, and country schools - Samuel A. Blackburn
Modern practical joinery - George Ellis
The last one has some really good stuff on hand planes.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, I will add them to the list.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


thank´s wayne 

not solong ago Rivergirl had a blog about E-books and there was a lot of links in that right from start to the end of it but I can´t remember what she called the blog

I have a few links I will dig out for you tommorow , for now I had to find the bed its 0230 here

G-night 
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Have you watched Underhill's show on Sloyd
The Woodwrights Shop Who Wrote the Book of Sloyd?
Dennis wake up dont go to bed yet.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Dave,

I've not seen the show. PBS here dropped Roy's show and they had the american woodworker on. I'm not a big fan and I pretty much gave it up watching. In the last month or so, I noticed that they had Tommy Mac on and so I am recording and watching the shows again.

I just picked up a couple of sloyd knives and carving knives to play around with. I will check out the link. Thanks for Posting it.

Dennis, I wiil take a look or perhaps she will visit this post if she happens to see it.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


I've been collecting e-books for several years now. Real paper books and magazines are much easier to read, less effort to turn a page than to keep clicking the darn mouse, and computer monitors don't have enough display area, but e-books are much easier to search, fit in a much smaller space, and don't get torn or dirty. Plus anything I want to build, I just print the article. Backup's are also important. Hard drives don't last forever, so I have one USB 500 gig drive for e-books and woodworking videos and a copy on the computer I use with a video capture card to record TV shows.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


here is what I can dig up 
the first one is little like googlebooks but great 
http://chestofbooks.com/index.html

the next is a site but very interresting
http://workshoppages.com/WS/Index.htm

this one I gess you already know but for the galoot´s its a good site
http://www.wkfinetools.com/

http://www.woodworkinghistory.com/

http://www.evenfallstudios.com/woodworks_library/woodworks_library.html#Understanding%20Wood

http://books.google.com/books?id=v_YDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA3&lpg=PA3&dq=woodworking+shop+garage+basement+pros+cons&source=bl&ots=swpPUqH_t2&sig=kA-zPAYcHFRFiYiUIJ2xbzFy7mI&hl=en&ei=cWs0TY77J46CsQPC3Py0BQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CEgQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q&f=false

the next is some of those from the rivergirls blog I bookmarked 
http://www.archive.org/stream/boxfurniturehowt00brigrich#page/n7/mode/2up

http://www.archive.org/stream/concretepotteryg00daviiala#page/n7/mode/2up

http://www.archive.org/stream/craftsmanhome00stic#page/n7/mode/2up

http://doit101.com/boycarpentry/contents.htm

http://www.archive.org/stream/furniture00singrich#page/n9/mode/2up

http://www.archive.org/stream/handmadefurnitur00glid#page/n1/mode/2up

http://chestofbooks.com/home-improvement/index.html

this an interresting booksite too
http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page

http://www.archive.org/stream/seatweaving00perriala#page/n3/mode/2up

http://www.gutenberg.org/files/27238/27238-h/27238-h.htm ... just scroll a little down and its there

http://www.archive.org/stream/upholsteringguid00mack#page/n5/mode/2up

that shuold cover what I had more or less…. LOL

good luck with the reading

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Alright Dennis that should keep me busy for at leas 2 years


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Thanks much for all of the content Dennis. I've got a bunch on a different computer I need to go through and I will get them added.

Hal, I would agree with you related to reading eBooks on a computer, not something I would do for an extended period of time or for enjoyment. I was not a big fan of the dedicated eReaders until I got one. I had installed some of the reading software on my iPhone and played with it as well as on the Family's iPad and became interested.

Before Christmas I purchased a Nook Color at Best Buy. I chose it over an Amazon Kindle because of touch screen user interface. I felt that it would be frustrating not to be able to touch the screen and interact with the device. I have found the nook color to be a great reader. Color and the touch screen are nice. The down sides of it are similar to the iPad, iPhone and other color touch screen devices. They are hard to read in direct sunlight and battery life is limited to 8-9 hours which is really not long enough if your traveling on an airplane and do not have access to a power source.

As I said above, I was injured in Feburary (damn Texas ice storm) on a business trip and while in the hospital I recieved a Kindle as a gift. The kindle has a keyboard and buttons used to control the device. I found that my concerns about not being able to touch the screen were not really an issue. To contrast the Kindle to the Nook Color, iPad, etc. the Kindle has a simulated paper display. It is easy to read in sunlight and the battery life is close to 30 days if you turn the radio off. I also think there is less eye strain on the Kindle compared to active display devices. If you want to read in bed, you will need a light source such as a book reading light or a case with a light build in because the display is passive and emits no light. Since I got the Kindle, I have easily read 25 or more books and can say that it is a very good experience. The other interesting thing about content from Amazon and Barnes and Noble, is they have applications for PCs, Macs and mobile devices that allow you to read your content on any of these devices. I can get to my copy of "the bandsaw book" on my phone if I need to. Pretty cool.

I would really recommend the Kindle if someone was interested in getting a reader. I would recommend the Nook Color if your use is mainly in the house and you feel color is important. Nook Color is also great if you have small children. They have lots of content designed for Kids.

Yesterday I was on amazon looking for a link to "The Bandsaw Book" by Lonnie Bird to include in a post and I noticed they now have it in Kindle format. I also noticed that they had quite a few more woodworking books available. I was surprised, perhaps all the time I have spend clicking the I want that in Kindle format has paid off. One advantage of the eReaders in general is that you can have thousands of books on the device and they are easy to carry around. You can quickly find books. Much easier than having to find it in a box or large collection of books. I really love physical books but find the convience of having them with you and not taking up space to be a compelling argument for the eReaders.

With the eBooks you see in this post many of them can be downloaded to your eReader using a USB cable or in the case of the Kindle you can email the PDF file to your device.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


S-Dav :
great then I have a chance to get infront of you when it comes to refurb tools ….. LOL

Wayne : 
I agree with you that real books is the best to read in I can do it alot faster than on any screen 
and I just love the waight of the book and the excidement it is to reveal a new site in it for the first time 
I´m the oldfasion guy who wants real catalogs to go thruogh and drool all over the pictures ha ha ha 
I have only read books on the Pc and a half one on the I-pad sice we have that one in the Taxi 
to get the mail thruogh to us 
the I-pad is a great little tool to have in the car for mails and the news but you have to find a place with shadow to use it when the sun shine and the battery capacity is a little low if the screen is on fulltime
one feature I do love is the way I can make the text bigger and smaller just by using two fingers 
then I don´t have to find my reading glasses all the time

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


That is way too cool!
Even I do have an e-reader in my bookcase ironically that I have never used. This might bring it to life soon.
Best thoughts and thank you,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Too bad that your eReader has never been used Mads, what kind of eReader is it? I'm getting to where mine is going with me pretty much every where I go.

I started adding some of the books above. I think I will create two lists. One is sites where you can get eBooks and another that lists specific books. Check back every once in a while.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


I bring my netbook when ever I go to on tour (Samsung), and always read books on this one in the aroplane, bus and so. My mobile is a Android so even there I can read pdf files also, but really my netbook is my life line.
It's a kindle, my X wife got it as a present from her work and offered it to me.
Perhaps I should try and undust it, it is really light and small, and now that I can read tool books in my garden then!
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


So your pretty well setup. I would definately dust of the Kindle. You can also download the Kindle application on your phone and computer and access your library on all 3.  I see they have Krenov's "A Cabinetmaker's Notebook" in Kindle format. That would be a great garden read.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Added some more books….


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Added more links….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


I just bought my Mom a Nook for Mother's day. If she follows your instruction, I might be buying her a bandsaw next year! Thanks for these links!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Your welcome Al. You check out the link to the book on Saw Filing I just posted? I think that is up your alley.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


That is a comment that I needed to hear, Wayne. I love saws, I mean who doesn't. But my experience is largely limited to disposable big box saws and a handful that I just like holding. I would like to get some proper filing/setting tools and start collecting some proper Disstons. A friend of mine found a panther at a garage sale. That never happens to me


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


I've got a busted leg and have not been able to get out much. But Mads has re-energzized the need to restore some old tools. I'm aching to get out to the flea market and some yard sales to see what I can turn up. Hopefully I will be able to get out before long and get lucky.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Happy hunting and get well, Wayne.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Added more links.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


funny with that link about sawfiling 
I have just read this blog about how to use a saw and sawbench 
and what to look out for when considering to buy a sawvice 
http://thesawblog.wordpress.com/

Wayne I have a question for you if I remember right 
you know a little (read alot) about Stanley planes is that right ?

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Dennis, Yes, I have studied them.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


 sorry was a little on another site to se if I cuold get the info there

its about my (new to me) Stanley 50 combination plane
I having a little truble to use the 1/8 cutter since it wont be fastnet when I thight up
the body so now what do I do 

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


I don't have a #50 and from the description I am not exactly sure what the issue is without seeing it. I did check the manual and there are special steps for th 1/8th and the 3/16th cutters. Do you have a manual for the plane? If not check out long time Lumberjocks Alf's web site.

Alf is the godess of combination planes. She has manuals and other information on her web site including ones for both the US and UK versions of the Stanley #50.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


thank´s Wayne  I will tjeck it out 
no I don´t have the manual :-( and it just arived yesterday so everything about this plane 
is new to me 

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


What I found was on Page 4 of the US manual under the heading of plowing. You have to remove "the sliding" section.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


? :-0 then it will never be fastned to the mainbody and fall of first time you tuch the plane
becourse the sliding side of the body is used to thighten the iron up against the main body
as I cuold see when I was in the basement …............ well as I said … all is new to me 
not diagree with you … just confused 
I have her site on the screen too so let me catch up a bit


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


now I get it  I will have to use the screw in the hole for the fence then and the wing nut from
the sliding part of the body 
thank´s wayne for the link to Alf 
that is a site for the list  
I´m reading I´m reading

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


I would recommend you go through her using a combi plane tutorial. She also has a few videos….

One of the earlier posts in this blog series is a list of hand plane related web links. I have it listed there as well.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


thank´s Wayne you are the man


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Your most welcome sir.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


I can't bring myself to buy an e-reader. When I have money I get the "free" books and have them bound. What's wrong with me?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Not a thing is wrong. I had taken a similar stance until I started using them. It is real nice to be able to locate what you need without without having to look around. Also, it is nice to be able to take a large library with you where ever you go.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


About saw filers. I have a Belsaw handsaw filing machine. It works very well. One can adjust the angles for left and right with great precision. Of coarse the teeth must be set first for best results.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


John, now I know where to go. : ^)

Getting any of today's thunderstorms over your way?


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Hi Wayne, Lots of hail earlier today followed by some heavy thunderstorms in the afternoon. How about you?

I am quite busy for the next three weeks. Things should start settling down a bit after that.

Just let me know if you would like to come over and use the saw filer. It is like new with all of the attachments except the bandsaw blade one. That would be one I would like to get sometime.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


It mostly went north and south of us today. Lots of thunder.

One of these days I would like to come over and check out your shop and in progress projects . Sounds like you need to get through this busy period and I need to healed some. I'll give you a hollar in a while and check back in.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Check this out http://www.craftsmanspace.com/free-books/


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


nice site 
thank´s for the link Superdav

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Thanks Superdav


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


You guys are welcome. They are not electronic but there are a lot of them.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Finally I'm with you!








I thought I gave the Kindle back to my X wife who got it as a company present. I called her today and she said it was still in my place and if I could find it it was a gift from her. So I looked some more and found it right where I left it… lol.
So now I suck from your wonderful links, thank you.








I also recived a pack with a carvers mallet and a set of used Stubai carving chisels and 2 knifes I bought from our Danish E-bay for 75 dollar, I think it was a fair deal, so guess what books I will look for!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


nice set Mads was it DBA you got them from or QXL …. realy doesn´t matter … congrat´s

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis,
Thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Wow the carving set looks nice and I think the price is great. I am going to need to find something similar. I need to see what I have set aside in the shop before I go too far. I have picked up some knives and stuff along the way when looking for other tools.

Time for some free books. There are some pretty interesting historical books that keep with the line of discussion on traditional woodworking that has been going in our handsaw and handplane community. (references for others that had not picked up the discussion)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/48683 - Saws
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/26023 - Planes


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Electronic Books. *
> 
> In Feburary 2011, I broke my right leg and ended up having to deal with an extend stay in the hospital and time away from work. I was given an eReader as a get well gift and have been using it to kill the time. One of the things I found is that many classic woodworking books are available in electronic format for free. Many of these come from Google Books.
> 
> ...


Added link to Darkwood Woodcarving.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

*Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *

Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.

*Record*

Here are the sizes from Recordcollector's site:

Cap Iron screw : 5/16" 18tpi BSW (I believe this is the only standard BSW thread on bench planes)
Frog screws : 7/32" 20tpi Whitworth;
Tote & Knob bolts : 7/32" 20tpi Whitworth;
Tote Toe screw : 7/32" 20tpi Whitworth;
Frog Adjusting Plate screw : 7/32" 24tpi Whitworth;
Frog Adjusting screw : 1/4" 24tpi American/Unified;
Brass Adjusting nut : 9/32" 24tpi American/Unified (left-hand thread);
Lever Cap screw : 9/32" 24tpi American/Unified.

T5 Side Handle 1/4" 20 tpi BSW For later models. Earler models are supposed to be 7/32" 20tpi Whitworth;

Tap and Die

*Stanley*

12-20 threads for the tote and knob rods. Rod needed is #8 or 13/64" drill rod. 
Frog Screw 12-20
Lever Cap Screw 9/32-24
Adjuster Screw 9/34 Left hand

Tap and Die
St. James Bay Tool Company 12-20 Tap and Die Set.
eBay Seller Nicobie sells 12-20 Taps and Dies. 
1/4-20 BSW - I located on eBay from a UK merchant. 
Victor Machinery Exchange 12-20 Tap
Victor Machinery Exchange 12-20 Die

Rod
I ordered this rod Amazon to make tote and knob rods.

Tote and Knob Drilling
29/64" Forstner drill bit is needed for drilling counter bore in Stanley totes and knobs. Please let me know if anyone has a reliable retail source for these.

*Stanley Part Sources*
Stanley
On eBay New Hampshire Plane Parts has a diverse set of parts.

*Web References*
http://www.woodworkforums.com/archive/index.php/t-121557.html 
http://forums.finewoodworking.com/fine-woodworking-knots/hand-tools/stanley-tap-and-die
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?183165-Restoring-a-Stanley-Bailey-classic-handplane-type-13-those-old-threadforms
http://www.tttg.org.au/php/tttg_Page.php?n=15&a=37

Record T5 side handle info came from here. There is info in this forum post about the dimensions of the handle as well.

Don W's Plane Notes from the field LJ Blog post.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


Well done Wayne, should settle a lot of questions ! (especialy mine :-(


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Glen. Trying to get it recorded for myself at least.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


Added Record T5 Side handle info.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


very good Wayne.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


Great idea Wayne. Could use this blog for all sorts of odds and ends.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


Added

29/64" Forstner drill bit is needed for drilling counter bore in Stanley totes and knobs. Please let me know if anyone has a reliable retail source for these.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne. Great stuff.


----------



## paulm12 (Oct 31, 2014)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


thanks, very helpful


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting in the time to do this.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...





> Thanks for putting in the time to do this.
> 
> - TheFridge


You are most welcome.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


From Tim related to the Stanley Tap and Dies

Thanks for the info Wayne. Here is another possible source and they are high speed steel which is what the better taps and dies are made of. It's a bit cheaper than the other sources but I don't know anything about them, buyer beware. They appear to be made overseas just like the other sources.

http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Special-Pitch-Taps-up-to-1/2-inch/1260.html
http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Special-Pitch-Dies-up-to-1/2-inch/1350.html


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


Wayne, thanks for collecting all these sizes!
Any chance you know the size of the screw that holds the iron and chipbreaker together before I try to measure?


----------



## Deek (Jan 7, 2010)

WayneC said:


> *Bench Plane Screw Sizes. *
> 
> Collecting this information from a variety of web resources. Please watch the type of thread as well.
> 
> ...


Wayne I'm in need of some guidance. I am currently restoring a Keen Kutter KK#7 jointer plane and a Union #31 transitional jointer plane. I'm in search of replacement tote and knob rods for the KK #7 and a small frog machine screw. The frog screw is close to a 10-24 size but it's slightly larger with a different thread pitch. Ion the Union #31 I want to replace all if the steel wood screws with brass. I can't find information that will tell me what sizes and threads I need or a resource where I can describe what I'm looking for and they can fill my order. Do you know where I can find the parts I'm looking for? PLEASE HELP!
Thanks for your time. 
Doug Acuna


----------

